# The Detroit News - MoPete Trade Request



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070110/SPORTS08/701100305/1127


> ... Morris Peterson, the former Spartan who has been a fixture in Toronto, is apparently on the market. His agent, former Michigan guard Rob Pelinka, has asked the Raptors to trade Peterson. "This is a man's league," Peterson told reporters. "I've been lucky to play seven years in the NBA and I've gone through a lot. You have to man up. You have to expect things to happen. It's not how you get knocked down, it's how you react to getting knocked down that's the judge of character. That helps build character." Wait, Morris, you haven't been traded, yet.


I thought I smelled Marty York, but then I realized this article was from Detroit.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Well we know is agent has been trying to find buyers, probably not so much for now as for the summer when he is a free agent.

Until we hear it from the horses mouth I'll remain skeptical.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think they might be behind the times, i don't know. if he asked for a trade, i imagine it was probably awhile back. and to be honest, if anyone asked for a trade it was likely pelinka, not necessarily mop himself. that's just semantics, true, but that's how i see it.

i'm glad he's found his way back into the rotation of late, though. he played more minutes than anyone against new jersey- and they were quality minutes, i thought- and was first off the bench, so that's starting to make me feel better. this guy's value to the team, not to mention his trade value, can only improve with opportunity.

peace


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

ballocks said:


> i think they might be behind the times, i don't know. if he asked for a trade, i imagine it was probably awhile back. and to be honest, if anyone asked for a trade it was likely pelinka,
> peace


I beleive there was a story about 2 weeks ago that Mo's agent was trying to get a trade arranged. If he goes he goes, he's been a good player here, but his role as premier defender has been taken by Anthony Parker, and Joey brings toughness / rebounding that Mo can't. Sure JG's is inconsistant as hell , but then Mo can be as well.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Interesting.

What could Detroit offer that BC would want? Probably someone named Ronald and I don't think that'd be enough to interest me.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I shall say it again, if Mo Pete leaves who the hell will be taking our 3s??? TJ Ford? Calderon? Fred Jones?

AP has been improving, but I don't think he is that much of a threat outside, unless we trade for a player who can shoot the 3 and defend, I don't see why we would trade Mo Pete, it is just a matter of time that Mo cracks back into the regular rotation and plays 30min a game, it starting already.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Will Toronto fans be mad at Mo Pete like they're at Vince Carter if they learned he asked for a trade?

Anyways I think that he should be traded, because this is his last year of is contract, so if we get a little something for him then we at least get something. I think that Graham and Parker can replace him, there not has good behind the arc but Parker is shooting well lately for three point land, and Graham is playing a lot better lately. So I believe its time to trade him.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

his agent would have to find a team that mo wants to play for that's prepared to pay mo >MLE or at least willing to retain him and save their MLE for someone else in addition to keeping peterson to really bring much to table.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> I shall say it again, if Mo Pete leaves who the hell will be taking our 3s??? TJ Ford? Calderon? Fred Jones?


Good point. You see everyone on the team pretty much can shoot 3s but nobody on a nightly basis. Bargnani in the future i see him as our 3 point guy.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ka-Bosh said:


> Will Toronto fans be mad at Mo Pete like they're at Vince Carter if they learned he asked for a trade?
> 
> Anyways I think that he should be traded, because this is his last year of is contract, so if we get a little something for him then we at least get something. I think that Graham and Parker can replace him, there not has good behind the arc but Parker is shooting well lately for three point land, and Graham is playing a lot better lately. So I believe its time to trade him.


If were not going to get much value for Mo-Pete why not keep him for depth... we are in a playoff run, you know?

I understand why Mo-Pete wants to get traded .. he sees no long-term contract here, and I am sure his agent is looking for a place that will extend him before the summer. Can't blame the guy.

But I do suspect that fans will be madder at Mo-Pete. After all Vince saved Canada from the Americans.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Because I don't believe that he'll get a lot of minutes anymore because of Parker and Graham, and I m sure that we could get someone good for him, maybe even a draft pick. 

Also I think he's going to start to wine and have a bad attitude if he doesn't get minutes, because he believes that he's good enough to be the first one to come off the bench, and he doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

for some reason i don't think i feel the same way towards mo as i do towards VC if a trade goes down because of this. mo p has always given his all, and besides allegedly giving herpes to the "Hot in Here" video has been a saint. 

i have said it before and i will say it again, i want mo pete to retire a raptor. but if a trade does go down, all i want for mo is a 3-pt shooter, someone that is going to sit out on the perimeter and hit it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Ronald, Flip, Delfino, and Picks? Take your pick I want MoP!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

which ronald??

murray or dupree?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

dupree and murray!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> dupree and murray!


ha.. jokes.

flip isn't playing well at all this season. i'd rather watch mo walk in free agency than trade for 7 points, 2 rebounds and 2 assists in 20 minutes that flip is putting up this year. and he is the best of the two!


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

I trade Morris Peterson for Flip Murray in a heartbeat. I beleive if Murray is in the right system he can perform tremendously. Look what he did in Seattle a few years back, and what he did in Cleveland during the second half of the season, including the playoffs. The Raptors would be a good fit for Flip. Plus he's cheaper.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

The only trade that would work out between Toronto and Detroit would be

Detroit Gives: 
Ronald Murray
Ronald Dupree
Amir Johnson
Carlos Delfino


Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Maybe it's just me... but why is a team in the playoff race trading away the best player in a deal again?


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> ha.. jokes.
> 
> flip isn't playing well at all this season. i'd rather watch mo walk in free agency than trade for 7 points, 2 rebounds and 2 assists in 20 minutes that flip is putting up this year. and he is the best of the two!


I would rather trade for a 1st round pick. Detroit has 2 this year, and we might lose our's this year.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

osman said:


> I would rather trade for a 1st round pick. Detroit has 2 this year, and we might lose our's this year.


I agree but Mo ain't worth a 1st rounder


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

i want mo to stay he is a leader and i take him over joey right now , but if the pistons will give us Carlos Delfino+smothing it would be very nice , but STAY MO STAY.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Delfino has a lot of skill but his body language has always put me off.

If we do trade Mo we will probably be looking to provide cap relief to a team, which means we'll be taking on a two or three year contract, and likely one bigger than Mo's. We'd be packaging something to make a deal happen, and a guy like Humphries has throw-in written all over him.

And if we are looking to do that it would be out of our division at least, IMHO. If Marko Yaric had a year or two less on his deal than I wouldn't be shocked to see us looking at him.

But in reality, if you look around the League, there aren't a lot of stable wing players making about $7M a year for two or three years that are on the block, assuming that is what we'd be looking for.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i really hope he doesnt get moved, he can still provide a lot of help and IMO should be starting instead of garbo


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd trade the guys listed before and picks for Mo Pete easily.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I'd trade the guys listed before and picks for Mo Pete easily.


Which is probably why I wouldn't, lol.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> I agree but Mo ain't worth a 1st rounder



I think he's worth at least a late first rounder. As of right now Detroit has the 22nd and 23rd picks.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> I agree but Mo ain't worth a 1st rounder


of course he is. A Detroit first rounder is going to be in the 20s, these guys are usually busts or scrubs.

Mo was 16th, IIRC, and has had a better career than an average 16th overall pick!


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

id definately want delfino and a first rounder...

he's startin to come around and show some of the promise that was attached to him


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

edit :double post


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *The Mad Viking !*
> 
> A Detroit first rounder is going to be in the 20s, these guys are usually busts or scrubs


what a stupid comment to make :clown: 

this gonna be a loaded draft and a 22nd or 23rd pick will yield a nice young prospect


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

rather keep him for depth.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

BC will make trades....and MO is the best candidate at the moment.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

TRON said:


> what a stupid comment to make :clown:
> 
> this gonna be a loaded draft and a 22nd or 23rd pick will yield a nice young prospect


Lets see who is stupid. See the list of the #22 picks below. I think #22 yielded a stud in 2005 - Jarrett Jack. But its tough to evaluate guys in their first couple of years. Some play pretty well and then quickly fade. Some struggle and then break through. I have more faith looking at guys 5 or more years after the draft, but don't want to be accused of leaving anyone out.

2004 Viktor Khyrapa
2003 Zoran Planinic
2002 Casey Jacobsen
2001 Jeryl Sasser
2000 Donnell Harvey
1999 Kenny Thomas
1998 Brian Skinner
1997 Ed Gray
1996 Roy Rogers
1995 Joe Zidek
1994 Bill Curley
1993 Chris Mills
1992 Oliver Miller

I'm pretty sure I'd trade Mo Pete for most of those guys. 

It doesn't matter much whether you take #21 or #23. The fact is that all these guys look good and therefore are considered good PROSPECTS. Most prospects don't really pan out.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Delfino has a lot of skill but his body language has always put me off.
> 
> If we do trade Mo we will probably be looking to provide cap relief to a team, which means we'll be taking on a two or three year contract, and likely one bigger than Mo's. We'd be packaging something to make a deal happen, and a guy like Humphries has throw-in written all over him.
> 
> ...




Okur was accused of not being happy there and obviously Darko wasnt either, now Delfino. Maybe others dont see a pattern there but i do. Carlos is 24 has good size and skill for the 2g position and doesnt make bad decisions with the ball, something you would have to get used to with Flip Murray. Not sure what is going on there with MoPete but if he has to go i think Delfino would be a nice fit.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The Mad Viking said:


> Lets see who is stupid. See the list of the #22 picks below. I think #22 yielded a stud in 2005 - Jarrett Jack. But its tough to evaluate guys in their first couple of years. Some play pretty well and then quickly fade. Some struggle and then break through. I have more faith looking at guys 5 or more years after the draft, but don't want to be accused of leaving anyone out.
> 
> 2004 Viktor Khyrapa
> 2003 Zoran Planinic
> ...


But take a look at who was available at the 21st pick in the last couple drafts.

2006- Rondo, Marcus Williams, Rodriguez, Boone, Farmar

2005- Nate Robinson, Jack, Petro, Head, Maxiell, David Lee, Monta Ellis, and others.

2004- Delonte West, Tony Allen, Kevin Martin, Varejao.

2003- Diaw, Josh Howard, Barbosa, Outlaw

As you can see, the talent depth of these drafts extends well into the 20s. There's still a tough decision to be made and player development to go through but I think we've got a pretty good scouting team and the team culture to nuture and develop young players. Remember that these guys are often a bargain on their rookie contracts whereas Mo is done at the end of the year.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> Lets see who is stupid. See the list of the #22 picks below. I think #22 yielded a stud in 2005 - Jarrett Jack. But its tough to evaluate guys in their first couple of years. Some play pretty well and then quickly fade. Some struggle and then break through. I have more faith looking at guys 5 or more years after the draft, but don't want to be accused of leaving anyone out.
> 
> 2004 Viktor Khyrapa
> 2003 Zoran Planinic
> ...


Here's an interesting stat for you. Did you know that the #12th pick for the past 10 years have all sucked?

1996 - Vitaly Potapenko
1997 - Austin Croshere
1998 - Michael Doleac
1999 - Alek Redojevic
2000 - Etan Thomas
2001 - Vladimir Radmanovic
2002 - Melvin Ely
2003 - Nick Collison
2004 - Robert Swift
2005 - Yaroslav Korolev
2006 - Hilton Armstrong (It's a bit too early, but it's safe to say he's no Chris Bosh)

So if you were the GM of the Raptors, if I offer you the #12th pick for Mopete you would definitely say no since nothing good ever comes at "exact" the 12th pick. But if I offer you the #13th pick, you would be as happy as Michael Stewart after signing that contract since Kobe Bryant was once picked at #13? Right?


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

There was a Rumour on Hoopshype involving the Raptors and Pistons. Toronto would be sending Mo.Pete for Flip and Dale Davis. But the Raptors would rather take Antonio McDyees in return. I have no idea why the Raptors would want Antonio over Dale. Yes Dale is much older but he brings something to the Raptors what we really need. Presence down low. He can rebound, play solid D, and is a power C.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't see Dyess being traded for Mo, although if webber signs, I guess... but then again why would we want Dyess? We have a logjam at the 4 already, Bosh, Gnani,. Garbo, I'm not sure how I feel about Dyess at the 5 and even at the 5 we are good now.

Just say no to mopete trade!!!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i like mcdyess' game. but i would much rather get someone that can play the 5 like Davis. 

that said, looking at what we are going to get back, i would rather keep mo till the end of the year and try re-sign him. neither ronald excites me, the expiring contract of davis would be nice, but who are we going to spend it on?? VC??


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

MO for Mcdyess straight up would give us a better #4 back up as Garbo is more of a perimiter player, Antonio is good in the low post.

or Dale & Flip for MO


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> or Dale & Flip for MO


 
no


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> But take a look at who was available at the 21st pick in the last couple drafts.
> 
> 2006- Rondo, Marcus Williams, Rodriguez, Boone, Farmar
> 
> ...


Two problems with your argument:

The biggest is that you are saying "look at who was available at 21". Well that's not how it works. The value of the pick is based on the average value of WHO IS TAKEN AT THAT PICK. Not even Colangelo can pick the best player available with a pick in the 20s.

The second problem is that even with these guys you are looking at them thru rose-coloured glasses, with memories of pre-draft hype. Some of these guys have already had their career years. Maxiell, Nate, Tony Allen - these guys may have very good careers, or they may quickly fade away to be deep bench players. 

You really need to wait a few years to get a decent read.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *The Mad Viking !*
> 
> these guys may have very good careers, or they may quickly fade away to be deep bench players.


wow, what an insightful statement, way to take a stance!

with this draft being called one of the best drafts since 1996, my point was that *THIS* years draft should yield a very good young prospect in the 22-23 range. So going through a historical analysis of who was picked in this range every year is missing the point.

Many highly touted freshmens will be declaring, so we should see some pretty good prospects slide to that area.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ok add A 1ST FROM DETRIOT


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

link
The Pistons took step one toward reworking their roster when forward Chris Webber announced Monday he would sign with the team.

Now comes step two. Before the end of the week, the Pistons likely will complete a trade that will exchange one of their big men for a perimeter player, ideally someone who can play both guard positions...................
...... 
The Pistons have confirmed that they've spoken to Toronto about the availability of former Michigan State star Morris Peterson and reportedly have contacted Houston regarding Bonzi Wells. And Seattle SuperSonics coach Bob Hill told local reporters that Davis, a veteran with an expiring contract and solid defensive skills, would be a great fit for his team.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Nazr and Flip for Peterson and Humphries works. I assume Toronto would also want a first rounder.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Brian said:


> Nazr and Flip for Peterson and Humphries works. I assume Toronto would also want a first rounder.


I feel like Nazr would be a huge improvement over Rasho, so if we trade for Nazr, what do we do with Rash?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

TRON said:


> wow, what an insightful statement, way to take a stance!
> 
> with this draft being called one of the best drafts since 1996, my point was that *THIS* years draft should yield a very good young prospect in the 22-23 range. So going through a historical analysis of who was picked in this range every year is missing the point.
> 
> Many highly touted freshmens will be declaring, so we should see some pretty good prospects slide to that area.


You get a good young prospect at #22 every year.

The point is, most good young prospects don't become solid NBA players.

MoPete is worth more than a good young prospect. To get a so-called "can't miss prospect" you are talking between top ten and lottery. Of course, you can always miss, but chances are a top ten pick will be at least a useful NBA player, whereas a player taken 20-30, chances are they will play less than 100 NBA games.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> I feel like Nazr would be a huge improvement over Rasho, so if we trade for Nazr, what do we do with Rash?


That's a problem. Rahso has a pretty big contract. Of course, I don't think Nazr would be much of an improvement, if any.

I'm not sure what to make of Delfino. I really liked what I saw when he was playing internationally, and I can barely recognize him as the same player when I watch him as a Piston. At least Delfino and Amir Johnson still have a chance to be good NBA players. Nazr to me doesn't help much now or long term, so why bother. Flip is not really an upgrade over Fred Jones / Jose Calderon, IMO. 

I don't see much to get excited by in a Detroit offer.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> You get a good young prospect at #22 every year.
> 
> The point is, most good young prospects don't become solid NBA players.
> 
> MoPete is worth more than a good young prospect. To get a so-called "can't miss prospect" you are talking between top ten and lottery. Of course, you can always miss, but chances are a top ten pick will be at least a useful NBA player, whereas a player taken 20-30, chances are they will play less than 100 NBA games.


As I said already, you are taking a risk picking a player at any pick. Hop over to nbadraft.net and look at some draft histories. If you count the number of "useful" players even from the #10-20 pick range, there are always more 3 year and gone/journeyman players than successes. Mopete at 30 years old, at best will be a bench player for the Raptors in the next 3-4 years. If the Raps were able to get a good player at late first round, the benefits far outweighs keeping mopete. If the raps fail to do that, all they lose is a bench outside shooter which is easily replaceable. I can count off the top of my head at least 12 players who can replace mopete right now and are affordable by the raptors if they want to get them.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I would keep both Nazr & Rasho it would unfortunetely have you with 2 very highly paid Centers that are at best average, but depth wise it would make us a lot better having 2 proven Centers, perhaps then we would use Bargs more at SF & PF i.e 2nd unit

PG Calderon
SG Peterson
SF Bargnani
PF Garbajosa
C Mohammad


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> As I said already, you are taking a risk picking a player at any pick. Hop over to nbadraft.net and look at some draft histories. If you count the number of "useful" players even from the #10-20 pick range, there are always more 3 year and gone/journeyman players than successes. Mopete at 30 years old, at best will be a bench player for the Raptors in the next 3-4 years. If the Raps were able to get a good player at late first round, the benefits far outweighs keeping mopete. If the raps fail to do that, all they lose is a bench outside shooter which is easily replaceable. I can count off the top of my head at least 12 players who can replace mopete right now and are affordable by the raptors if they want to get them.


I understand your point. The other factor you need to keep in mind is that you have only a very small number of roster spots available for these prospects. We simply could not trade MoPete for a #22, Amir Johnson, Dupree, replace Mo with another vet, without essentially waiving Pape Sow and Uros Slokar to make room.

So you end up likely downgrading a guy who is a good bench scorer and respectable defender, and you may not even upgrade your stable of prospects in the process. Plus you will likely end up taking on salary. 

Count me out.

If MoPete is willing to play a role on a winning team instead of griping, and can still lead all scorers like he did yesterday, I'm pretty happy having him on my bench.

Trade him only if he desperately wants out. Preferrably to Atlanta...


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Dale Davis hasn't been able to get above the rim since the late 1990's.

It feels like Raptors fans are rummaging the Pistons trash. 

Why do we want any of these clowns? Delfino, Murray, Mohammed, Dupree, etc... they're all borderline D-League guys who can't contribute to a contender (which I assume the Raps hope to be become in the next couple of years).


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Think about it this way Battier was traded for the 7th pick.. And I would rather Peterson then Battier in my opinion. Battier is really good defensively but offensively Peterson is a lot better. Plus, its not like Peterson isnt a good defensive player himself even though Battier is better overall.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

arcade_rida said:


> Think about it this way Battier was traded for the 7th pick.. And I would rather Peterson then Battier in my opinion. Battier is really good defensively but offensively Peterson is a lot better. Plus, its not like Peterson isnt a good defensive player himself even though Battier is better overall.


:nonono:

On another note, I wouldn't mind a Mo Pete for Flip Murray trade, let altone a Mo Pete for Flip Murray / expiring trade.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

trick said:


> :nonono:
> 
> On another note, I wouldn't mind a Mo Pete for Flip Murray trade, let altone a Mo Pete for Flip Murray / expiring trade.


The raps need to get a way for Fred Jones to contribute. Bringing in Flip Murray seems pointless. They really have similar games - combo guards who like to drive and don't shoot well.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

it'd be tough but i certainly wouldn't mind keeping mop here and facing the risk of him bolting elsewhere in the summer. i mean, that's what we're talking about, aren't we, we're just looking for a way to protect this asset. well, personally, i'm willing to take the risk. i think he's an important player for our team _this year_, too important to lose on the trade market (especially for the returns being rumoured). if he goes as a free agent, he goes. 

peace


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

To me it comes down to the following;

If we can get a draft pick without taking on salary, that is worth considering.

However, if we miss the playoffs by two games because of poor 3 point shooting and wing depth, I would regret it.

You should not underestimate the value of playing in one round of playoffs, in terms of building experience. If we win a game, so much the better. If we pull off an upset and win a series - that is a great leap forward. You can't do well in the post season without post season experience.

I do not want to trade mopete for a bench player with equivalent salary over a longer term. I'd rather have the cap space.


----------

